# COVID-19 and our Industry



## gafftaper (Mar 15, 2020)

Disney parks are closed for at least 2 weeks. Cirque has closed down all shows for at least a month. Colleges, Universities, High schools are closed. Many local theater companies and rental halls are closed as well. Manufacturers are having a hard time getting product or materials that are made overseas. Dealers can't get product to sell and people are canceling orders because their theaters are closed. Our industry is getting hit hard and there are so many of our friends here on CB who are losing money or their jobs. With all of this in mind, I thought it would be a good idea to start a serious discussion about COVID-19 and it's effects on our industry. Share your thoughts of what how it's effecting you? What do you plan to do about it? Do you know of any openings that might help someone here find work? 

I'll start it off with some seriously bad news as of a few minutes ago, the CDC has released a new recommendation that all events larger than 50 people be canceled for at least 8 weeks... that's May 10th. 

For those of you who are wanting more information about why social distancing and canceling events is important. This article is excellent and visually shows how an exponential spread works. 

Sorry to all of you who are losing work, My world is personally up in the air at the moment. My school district is closed down but we hope we are going to be allowed to work and get some maintenance done, but it's touch and go at the moment. I thought I was working tomorrow and I just found out I'm supposed to stay home and wait further instructions... Hang in there friends, we'll get through this somehow.


----------



## SteveB (Mar 15, 2020)

My wife’s TV show is in hiatus 4-6 weeks. All film production in the NYC area is on hold. There are about 100,000 plus people working in the entertainment business in the NYC area, many are currently unemployed. Likely another 100,000 or so in L.A., same boat. Those are the 2 numbers I’ve read, many hundred thousand in the U.S.. Out Of Work. 

For many, the expectation is the work is occasional and if you are paid well enough as well as astute, you squirrel money away, so maybe a month can be weathered, though it’s not like a lot of actors are resorting to their day job as waiters. 

My college just closed for tomorrow and likely a month at minimum. We were just today asked to provide info. on how much work we could do from home. How do you work from home when you are building a set, or staffing a music recital ?. There’s only so much Vectorworks stuff I can do. I might write up the new technical information package for our new theaters.


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 15, 2020)

How long does the virus survive on surfaces? So far they have been guessing based on other members of the Coronavirus family. Now the first scientific study is complete. This article does a good summary of the results as well as good information on sanitizing. 

Short answer... Wait 72 hours to be sure.


----------



## Jammer (Mar 15, 2020)

We are a small event production (audio, lighting, and staging) company. Street fairs, corporate receptions/dance parties, weddings, concerts in the park etc. I do some independent work in theaters and a club gig here and there. 90 day revenue projection $0.00, will go in the hole maintaining liability insurance, workers comp, storage. Not good, imagine others have it much worse and some will ride it out. Appreciate any survival tips.


----------



## Dionysus (Mar 16, 2020)

The Circus Rigging group on Facebook has compiled this document about information on COVID-19 and how to protect against transmission (obviously with aerialist rigging in mind)







Corona Guidance for circus studios

About this document Document Version Version 1.4 The Circus and Aerial Safety Group The Circus and Aerial Safety Group is a Facebook group concerned with the safety of the Circus and Aerial community. The group produces resources on all manner of safety topics in the Circus community. Join us at...



docs.google.com





They've done a great job at compiling this. I wanted to copy some information out of it to create a document to share myself but the permission to copy out of the document is turned off.

I know I've lost all of my work until May, except for some planning, development and maintenance that I have to get done. And in all honesty I imagine that this will extend into the summer proper, say June or July.
I wish I had had a chance to remove some money from my mutual funds before the stock markets took a dive (I "lost" $5,000 at least; I'll get it back long term, but that won't help me this year). I did not expect the dive here to happen for a few more weeks and I was SO busy when it hit I couldn't make preparations. I know I'll be luckier than some, I at least have SOME work at my theatres (not much). I am focusing on just getting through this, depending on how things work I might look for other work (I WAS an electrician, I have marketable job skills) but I imagine before long jobs of ANY kind are going to be incredibly scarce.

I am going to use some of my downtime for professional development (not sure exactly in which avenues), unfortunately, I won't have much money to spend on courses etc.
*
EDIT: * That Planning and Development work has been canceled. The company just doesn't expect to have the money to pay me, so I'm laid off now.


----------



## danhr (Mar 16, 2020)

My eldest is on costume crew for _Ain't Too Proud _at the Imperial. She's got a dress project she started 3 years ago....she says maybe she can finish it now! Up here at CNYP we are about to close _The Matchmaker _after 1 weekend. A neighbor house opened _Amadeus _and closed it the next day. At least we got the first weekend in!


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 22, 2020)

This gif really shows why it's important to isolate.


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 22, 2020)

If you have any questions about COVID-19, I've talked my wife (a nurse) into joining us here on CB to talk about COVID. Please join the discussion over in the General forum.


----------



## MNicolai (Apr 1, 2020)

Hubbard Street Dance of Chicago has decided to close their studio indefinitely.


> March 27, 2020
> 
> 
> To the Friends and Patrons of Lou Conte Dance Studio:
> ...




Hubbard Street Dance Press Release


----------



## Amiers (Apr 11, 2020)

So Easter according to our president said everything is suppose to go back to normal. Shall we take bets on what he says to spin what he said.


----------



## RonHebbard (Apr 11, 2020)

Amiers said:


> So Easter, according to our president, everything is supposed to go back to normal. Shall we take bets on what he says to spin what he said?


*@Amiers Yes*. 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## TimMc (Apr 11, 2020)

Amiers said:


> So Easter according to our president said everything is suppose to go back to normal. Shall we take bets on what he says to spin what he said.


The most punishing thing we could do to that douche bottle is for the media to ignore him but he manipulates the media (we used to call it "the press") because he knows it is obligated to cover his every gutterance by virtue of his office.

The rest of this post had to be snipped because the site's word nanny would have a meltdown.


----------



## MNicolai (Apr 11, 2020)

TimMc said:


> The most punishing thing we could do to that douche bottle is for the media to ignore him but he manipulates the media (we used to call it "the press") because he knows it is obligated to cover his every gutterance by virtue of his office.
> 
> The rest of this post had to be snipped because the site's word nanny would have a meltdown.



President Trump at least somewhat embraced livestreamed worship services in his last presser, albeit with a lot of mixed messaging that construes the virus as almost over.

Meanwhile, my governor wrote a specific exemption for in-person worship services of any size and assembly density to be permitted. We're either all in this together or we aren't, and right now it feels like some people are choosing to be ignorant and selfish, not considering the consequences of their actions. Even though most worship services this weekend are happening via streaming, it only takes a few here or there in person to produce hotspots that extend the stay at home orders another several weeks, especially when those people show up at their local grocery stores a few days later.

In that vein, what we're seeing in this area is that grocery store workers are becoming the next wave of infections. Not at any one store, but across a large number of stores. Wiping down carts and putting Plexiglas shields up in front of the cashiers was only so effective.


----------



## TimMc (Apr 11, 2020)

MNicolai said:


> President Trump at least somewhat embraced livestreamed worship services in his last presser, albeit with a lot of mixed messaging that construes the virus as almost over.
> 
> Meanwhile, my governor wrote a specific exemption for in-person worship services of any size and assembly density to be permitted. We're either all in this together or we aren't, and right now it feels like some people are choosing to be ignorant and selfish, not considering the consequences of their actions. Even though most worship services this weekend are happening via streaming, it only takes a few here or there in person to produce hotspots that extend the stay at home orders another several weeks, especially when those people show up at their local grocery stores a few days later.
> 
> In that vein, what we're seeing in this area is that grocery store workers are becoming the next wave of infections. Not at any one store, but across a large number of stores. Wiping down carts and putting Plexiglas shields up in front of the cashiers was only so effective.


Grocery workers and others similarly situated (direct customer contact) will suffer disproportionately. Actually the least-paid among us will take the biggest hit over both the short and long terms because they simply can't afford to take time off, their jobs do not provide any or insufficient paid sick leave, etc so they'll also continue to infect coworkers. But even moving up the food chain (no pun) to airlines, take a look at what American and United have been telling their flight crews - report for work or get fired, in essence, and above all do not inform your coworkers if you're feeling ill, do not use social media to discuss health. A number industries are sacrificing their workers to chase the last bit of revenue (like what coal miners have gone through).

Our governor's 'stay at home, no groups of more than 10, 6ft apart' order was applied to religious gatherings and funerals, too, so a legislative committee revoked the governor's order. The state supreme court heard arguments this morning via Zoom. The state health director has traced 4 Covid infection clusters to religious gatherings and a funeral or 2 and on that basis the gov made her order. It's quite the partisan pissing match that has lots of implications going forward.

Edit ps: while our PAC has no set date to reopen (the building is locked down, the convention side being used to sanitize ambulances and other emergency equipment) there is a plan to do incremental cleaning and sanitizing of administrative offices, public access areas and tenant offices, and finally the performance spaces. If it goes well it looks like the process will take 10 days to 2 weeks to be fully ready for us to come back. That there will a reason to come back is yet to be seen.


----------



## Crisp image (Apr 11, 2020)

Observations here form Australia. Weddings can proceed max of 5 people including the celebrant, funerals max of 10, No worship centers, gyms, boot camps. One on one personal training is OK. Groups of 2 are illegal unless they consist of people living in the one home (parents and kids out for a walk) we can exercise but no more than 2 people in a group. Our PAC is shut with the exception of maintenance but only 2 people are to be in the building at any stage and must maintain social distancing. Police are issuing fines of over $1000 to individuals in bigger groups including a car load of friends. The USA had fewer cases than Australia and for a while we were about the same. Now the USA is the biggest number of cases in the world. Why is that. A country that is so advanced is so far behind in what they are doing to combat this virus. 
In the words of President Lincoln *"A house divided against itself cannot stand.". * No truer words have been spoken than for this occasion. Australia's latest number of new cases as of 1500hrs 11th April was 89. The numbers have been falling from over 400 over the last few weeks. We have only had 6300 cases and over half have recovered. Yes we don't have the population density like the USA but we took action early and now we are reaping the benefit of this. We will still be in lock down or some time yet but I don't think it will be as long as others. It will be interesting when restrictions are lifted what happens.

No mater what your leaders are saying the best thing to do if you can is self isolate stay at home and only go out to get food, medical attention, exercise (solo or with one other ) and work if you still have work to go to. 
Stay safe and together (apart) we will get through this.
Regards
Geoff


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 11, 2020)

Crisp image said:


> Observations here form Australia. Weddings can proceed max of 5 people including the celebrant,


Celebrant, singular?


Crisp image said:


> funerals max of 10,


Including/excluding celebrant?


----------



## Crisp image (Apr 11, 2020)

derekleffew said:


> Celebrant, singular?
> 
> Including/excluding celebrant?


5 people for wedding. 1 celebrant, bride and groom (or what ever combo) and 2 witnesses 
Funerals I am not sure who it includes.


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 11, 2020)

See, I thought a celebrant was someone who celebrates something.
-----
Two nations divided by a common language.


----------



## RonHebbard (Apr 11, 2020)

Crisp image said:


> Observations here form Australia. Weddings can proceed max of 5 people including the celebrant, funerals max of 10, No worship centers, gyms, boot camps. One on one personal training is OK. Groups of 2 are illegal unless they consist of people living in the one home (parents and kids out for a walk) we can exercise but no more than 2 people in a group. Our PAC is shut with the exception of maintenance but only 2 people are to be in the building at any stage and must maintain social distancing. Police are issuing fines of over $1000 to individuals in bigger groups including a car load of friends. The USA had fewer cases than Australia and for a while we were about the same. Now the USA is the biggest number of cases in the world. Why is that. A country that is so advanced is so far behind in what they are doing to combat this virus.
> In the words of President Lincoln *"A house divided against itself cannot stand.". * No truer words have been spoken than for this occasion. Australia's latest number of new cases as of 1500hrs 11th April was 89. The numbers have been falling from over 400 over the last few weeks. We have only had 6300 cases and over half have recovered. Yes we don't have the population density like the USA but we took action early and now we are reaping the benefit of this. We will still be in lock down or some time yet but I don't think it will be as long as others. It will be interesting when restrictions are lifted what happens.
> 
> No mater what your leaders are saying the best thing to do if you can is self isolate stay at home and only go out to get food, medical attention, exercise (solo or with one other ) and work if you still have work to go to.
> ...


Australia; Smart people, I like your solution to eliminating gun violence. 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## SteveB (Apr 11, 2020)

There have been 3 funerals in Brooklyn of ultra-orthodox or Hassidic members of the community. They just ignore the need to have large gatherings, each funeral has had hundreds or a thousand or more. This is impossible for the police to control or stop without a riot, so they just stand back. And this isnt confined to one religious group, it’s happening in many churches across the country among the more ”dedicated”. I suspect many will ignore restrictions tomorrow in Easter Sunday. I’m like OK, just don’t come crying when you have a huge surge of CV victims and DO NOT be using the local hospitals where you are risking the lives of the nurses and doctors. Go die in your own home.


----------



## JimOC_1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Not glossing over the personal devastation many are struggling with. Just saying you folks as an industry are still making a difference. News crews, Avid’s clips, Arete Custom’s face shields, ETC is making something, NAMM Webinars, free trainings, Bill Cronheim and many more helping keep people home for Easter, CB Event/Training Calendar................


----------



## TimMc (Apr 12, 2020)

SteveB said:


> There have been 3 funerals in Brooklyn of ultra-orthodox or Hassidic members of the community. They just ignore the need to have large gatherings, each funeral has had hundreds or a thousand or more. This is impossible for the police to control or stop without a riot, so they just stand back. And this isnt confined to one religious group, it’s happening in many churches across the country among the more ”dedicated”. I suspect many will ignore restrictions tomorrow in Easter Sunday. I’m like OK, just don’t come crying when you have a huge surge of CV victims and DO NOT be using the local hospitals where you are risking the lives of the nurses and doctors. Go die in your own home.


The folks who can't practice their faith without being in large groups will be contributors to the 2nd wave of infection. which will cause another wave of social distancing. Today I was going Krogering and passed a church, the marquee reading "rely on faith, not fear" so I presume they'll have Easter services tomorrow and funerals in May.


----------



## JohnD (Apr 12, 2020)

Looking at the back to normal timeline for the industry, Burning Man was scheduled for August 30-September 7 and has now been canceled.


----------



## TimMc (Apr 12, 2020)

JohnD said:


> Looking at the back to normal timeline for the industry, Burning Man was scheduled for August 30-September 7 and has now been canceled.


They start moving stuff onto the playa at least 90 days out, IIRC. Cancellation is likely because they can't build the foundations of Bedrock in time for Fred and Wilma's arrival.


----------



## GreyWyvern (Apr 13, 2020)

TimMc said:


> The folks who can't practice their faith without being in large groups will be contributors to the 2nd wave of infection. which will cause another wave of social distancing. Today I was going Krogering and passed a church, the marquee reading "rely on faith, not fear" so I presume they'll have Easter services tomorrow and funerals in May.


While there are idiots that will do their own thing, not all eggs are bad. If people care at all, they can make it work. The church I attend and volunteer at is doing their best to adhere to the guidelines. They record everything at once in one night, as opposed to rehearsal one night, then meet again Sunday to record or live stream. The band is minimal and just a couple vocalists instead of 5 or something. They are spread out more than they normally would be. One camera operator instead of two or three. There may be more than 10 people there at times, but they are not all in one group and stay separate.


----------



## TimMc (Apr 13, 2020)

GreyWyvern said:


> While there are idiots that will do their own thing, not all eggs are bad. If people care at all, they can make it work. The church I attend and volunteer at is doing their best to adhere to the guidelines. They record everything at once in one night, as opposed to rehearsal one night, then meet again Sunday to record or live stream. The band is minimal and just a couple vocalists instead of 5 or something. They are spread out more than they normally would be. One camera operator instead of two or three. There may be more than 10 people there at times, but they are not all in one group and stay separate.


And your body count is low... look at the pic in @SteveB 's post - hundreds or thousands of people assholes to elbows. Not singling out this particular sect of Judaism, but it's illustrative as to the pull of religious fervor over the rational part of the brain and it's common to "true believers" regardless of individual sect or creed.

If one believes in an almighty creator, give him/her/them some credit for giving us thinking brains...


----------



## FMEng (Apr 14, 2020)

At my ELCA Lutheran Church, the Pastor decided to close the building to all activities a full day before the Governor debuted his orders. Communion was cancelled the week prior. I'm proud of the way it was handled and that church members accepted it without complaint. We believe in God's gifts of science, medicine, and learning. In fact, I've known several university science professors who were members, over the years.

I've been recording and editing church videos since the shutdown, and we've limited each session to four persons, including me. Nobody gets closer than 6 feet. We do a music session in the organ loft first, and then a liturgy session later, to allow a few more participants without crossing paths.


----------

